

Riak Python Client Needs Testers - taylorbuley
http://lists.basho.com/pipermail/riak-users_lists.basho.com/2011-March/003486.html

======
baltcode
Do you really need to write the map and reduce functions as a Javascript and
supply them as strings? That certainly seems un-pythonic to me.

~~~
grourk
If you have m-r code in your application, codify those functions, store them
separately in a directory or even Riak objects, and refer to them by name in
your code. Or, better yet, write it in Erlang.

~~~
baltcode
By codify, do you mean something of this flavor:

mapper = lambda x: (x['word'],1)

Or something of the the following flavor:

mapper = JSCode('function(x) {return (x.word,1)}')

